# Fun California Bike Tour to Benefit Breast Cancer Charity, 3-day or 1-day option



## YSCTourdePink (Aug 9, 2010)

After several successful years on the East Coast we are launching our inaugural YSC Tour de Pink West Coast ride October 29-31. There is a three-day ride option and a one-day ride option (each day is approx. 60 miles). The ride kicks off at Giant Bicycles' Headquarters in Newbury Park, CA before heading up to Santa Barbara. Day two tours the hills around Santa Barbara. And Day three heads down the Coast to finish up by the beach at Point Mugu State Park. Throughout the ride, full support is provided to participants of every skill level. Individuals and teams are welcome. For more detailed course information, or information on how to register, please visit our website, http://www.ysctourdepink.org

All funds raised go directly to Young Survival Coalition ("YSC"), the premier global non-profit organization dedicated to young women affected by breast cancer. YSC offers resources, connections and outreach so women feel empowered, supported and hopeful.

If you can't participate, visit our website, http://www.ysctourdepink.org to donate and sponsor another rider.


----------

